# Porter Cable T+G router bit,$12.99 shipped



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

These are normally around $40-$50 only good for another hour or 2 so better hurry,.., Porter Cable 43499PC 1/4 inch Tongue & Groove Assembly Router Bit | One Hot Tool Accessory Deal Every Day at Accessory Tooliday!


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

Thanks Tommy for the heads up


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

Today its a 5/32 Roman Ogee for the same price, Might be worth making this a favorite on your computer for the next few days to see whats coming up as they appear to be in a run of sorts on P.C. bits


----------

